# lots of styles and colors vs. minimal



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you think there is an advantage in regards to sales numbers if a design is available on a wide choice of colors and styles of garments as opposed to a minimum or single selection?

I'm already well aware of the obvious drawbacks but the cost of inventory and warehouse space is not a concern. Just interested in opinions about the effect on sales.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

While my opinion is that it won't help enough to outweigh the negatives, that is just an opinion (i.e. not based on actual testing). I do think _some_ options are a good idea (two, _maybe_ three, colourways per gender per style), but not many and certainly not always.

This also depends on how they're being presented: I think you can offer a lot more options if each one is presented as its own thing, than if you do the ol' drop down menu/select colours/load preview thing (i.e. the "oh my god so much choice!" t-shirt hell model).

If it's not "build your own" then the customer will have _options_, but it won't feel so much like they're being forced to make _choices_.

Personally I think there's a lot to be said for sticking by the notion that "these are the colours this design looks good in" rather than "here's something I drew... you figure out what makes it look good".

In my opinion


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

CrazyTeeShirts said:


> Do you think there is an advantage in regards to sales numbers if a design is available on a wide choice of colors and styles of garments as opposed to a minimum or single selection?


Malcom Gladwell published a book called "Blink" that quotes some research on the number of choices. 
A display was set up in a mall kiosk with 4 flavors of jelly. Customers could sample and buy. Then they put out 24 flavors thinking the sales would go up but the sales went down. The conclusion is if you offer to many choices, the customer gets confused, can't make a decision and walks away.

Keep it simple.

Blink is a good read that will rock your world.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I really don't like to see too many color options, but 2 or 3 is ok.

Same thing with styles. 2 or 3. I am assuming by styles you mean long sleeved tees, hoodies, etc. in addition to t-shirts.

Personally I'd rather see more styles than more colors.  As long as the color you choose looks good with the design.


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

ive been sampling 3-4 colors per designs wether it be shirt or ink, and i whittle the least selling color, or in some cases, ill go down to one color. its nice though, when discontinuing colors, its a reason to send out newsletter/bulletin. not too spammy when you are offering a good deal. i discount the shirt to little margin. 

browns. pinks. been good. earthtones, in general.

white. bad. 
black... ok.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I think with this you want to either be limited or go all out - not much inbetween.

Some campanies work well offering tons of customization, such as T-shirt Hell or the various fulfilment services. Others tend to offer only 1 (sometimes 2) shirt colors per design, such as Threadless, Busted Tees, etc. Taking the middle ground would probably be a poor call in this case, since you add the confusion factor without really gaining on the fully customization factor.

Both have advantages, obviously. However, I think some choice without too much choice is probably the best bet for most cases; it's what we are planning on shifting to within the next few months (limiting the color choices on many of the shirts). If you still want to try and attract to the customizeable market, you can always put a note in your FAQ about it or something to that effect.


----------



## cottagecraftsmen (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's what my inventory will be when the next order of blanks comes in... This is my goal. I am a small volume shop.

5.6oz Jerzees 363M 100% cotton
White 
12 S, 24 M, 24 L, 12 XL, 6 XXL
Black
6 S, 12 M, 12 L, 6 XL
True Navy and Light Oxford
3 S, 6 M, 6 L, 3 XL
True Red, True Royal and Forest Green (each color)
1 S, 2 M, 2L, 1 XL

5.6oz Jerzees 29M 50/50 blend
White 
12 S, 24 M, 24 L, 12 XL, 6 XXL
Black
6 S, 12 M, 12 L, 6 XL
True Navy and Light Oxford
3 S, 6 M, 6 L, 3 XL
True Red, True Royal and Forest Green (each color)
1 S, 2 M, 2L, 1 XL

I also keep a few 29 MP 50/50 blend w/ pocket, 29 LP 50/50 blend long sleeve w/ pocket(generally not in the summer), 29W 50/50 blend ladies, 29 B 50/50 blend youth (more in spring for baseball), 188M 6.1 oz 100% cotton and some 49M 5.6 oz 100% cotton sleeveless (only in the late spring/summer) and some J300 50/50 sport shirts. Lots of 1 of this, maybe of that... I also have about 24 assorted sweat shirts, all 562M's which are 8 oz 50/50 blend. I generally stock sweatshirts November-February. Then I let supplies run out.
While I have a lot of bases covered, I often have to order. I hate ordering 2-3 shirts. I prefer ordering 2-3 dozen at a time.

I'm not sure why, but in my market, 50/50 does better than 100% cotton. Jerzees has better name recognition than Gildan. I think Jerzees colors are stronger too.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

We carry two colors basically, black and white for events. Hoodies in black, ladies sleeveless in black, spag. strap tanks in black & white. Tees in black and white. We sell probably 80% black gear.


----------

